# A Smekvis trade!



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

*A Smelvis trade!*

Had a great conversation with Dave the other day and made an agreement on some SLR A's I had for a varity pack of something he had. Well Dave like always does not give anyone slack when helping others out. Thanks much for the trade and look forward to torching these one at a time--I will fill in the gap with the SLR's that I have resting. And the flashlight was a great surprise.....Thank You!


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

Paul you dealt with a good BOTL, enjoy your smokes Sir! :ss


----------



## KINGLISH (Jul 27, 2009)

WOW ! want to try all of those! have fun smoking them!!


----------



## J Daly (Apr 14, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

HaHaHaHaaaaaaaa Paul! You should know better mate. Dave has more CC's than you & I put together at the moment and he knows your profile as well. It's your own fault you know. LMAO. Well done Dave to a great BOTL, Paul.:nod:


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Very nice!

Also Paul, if you would like me to change the thread title to "Smelvis" instead of "Smekvis" let me know and I will be glad to do it.


----------



## unsafegraphics (Dec 18, 2009)

madurolover said:


> Very nice!
> 
> Also Paul, if you would like me to change the thread title to "Smelvis" instead of "Smekvis" let me know and I will be glad to do it.


LOL

I thought that I was the only one to have noticed the typo... :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

madurolover said:


> Very nice!
> 
> Also Paul, if you would like me to change the thread title to "Smelvis" instead of "Smekvis" let me know and I will be glad to do it.


I think I'd rather you change Dave's name to SmeKvis! :biggrin:


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

I think it should be changed to "Tuboman".


----------



## Esoteric (Jun 15, 2009)

Freakin' Sweet!! That triples the number of CC's I have just in that picture alone LOL!!

That flashlight is pretty kickass too!! Never seen one quite like it. Great hit Smelvmeister X!!


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Here's my half of the trade from Paul and I didn't have any so looking forward to trying one. Thanks Paul!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Herf N Turf said:


> I think I'd rather you change Dave's name to SmeKvis! :biggrin:


Always one :lalala: It all works for me LOL


----------



## jakecartier3 (May 16, 2010)

Great trade on both ends!


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

Here's to Smekvis!


----------



## dyieldin (Sep 27, 2009)

I'd say both sides made out on that one! Enjoy.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

madurolover said:


> Very nice!
> 
> Also Paul, if you would like me to change the thread title to "Smelvis" instead of "Smekvis" let me know and I will be glad to do it.


*What Typo? *



unsafegraphics said:


> LOL
> 
> I thought that I was the only one to have noticed the typo... :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


*You guys need a eye ball check---LOL*



smelvis said:


> Always one :lalala: It all works for me LOL


*Dave I have found that the longer the SLR rest the better they get!!!*

*Thank you Sir !!!!!*


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Tashaz said:


> HaHaHaHaaaaaaaa *Paul! You should know better mate. Dave has more CC's than you & I put together at the moment and he knows your profile as well.* It's your own fault you know. LMAO. Well done Dave to a great BOTL, Paul.:nod:


*ROLMAO---Live & Learn ................*:hmm:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

tobacmon said:


> *What Typo? *


ROTFLMAO. Smelvis = Smekvis. I like it. Red Dwarf says Dave is a SmegHead! Or was that holly?

Morning Paul. :twitch::mrgreen::thumb:


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Mornin


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

I had the Hoyo de Monterey last night and have to tell you it was a fantastic smoke---Thanks for the sweet nectar Dave!!!!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

tobacmon said:


> I had the Hoyo de Monterey last night and have to tell you it was a fantastic smoke---Thanks for the sweet nectar Dave!!!!!


Very cool Paul

Thanks for setting up a tour of the War Battleship and others for us! Very excited.

Dave


----------



## kutzy33 (Apr 25, 2010)

...Now I want some SLR's.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

smelvis said:


> Very cool Paul
> 
> Thanks for setting up a tour of the War Battleship and others for us! Very excited.
> 
> Dave


Should be one for the record books Dave--Look forward to showing you guys around...........:beerchug:


----------

